# No more routing for now...



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Went to my motor home to work on my wine bottle holders to walk into an almost empty camper... Someone broke in and stole almost every tool I owned. All the routers, sanders, saws, power screw driver... Even my GARBAGE can!!! Police report made but nothing else can be done cuz no one would insure my stuff in the camper cuz it wasn't a motor home per say any more


----------



## chuck key (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm sorry you've had such bad luck. 
It makes me so angry that these people think they can take what they want. With a bit of luck they'll get their comeuppance.
Steven.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

That sucks Barb!! I hope they can find your tools!! Do you have all the serial numbers? I've got all my equipments pictures and serial numbers on a flash drive and filed with my insurance companies software. If you at least have serial numbers, if they do find them that might help.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The garbage can was used to haul the stuff away most likely.

Not a bad idea for others to chain and lock any large container that can be used as a transporting container.

I lost my computer and printer years ago and the large laundry bag...

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. IMHO a thief is one of, if not, the lowest form of life on earth. They are nothing but a leech to society and should be given the maximum sentence available when caught. What an oxymoron; a lazy thief stealing tools. You can darn well bet they are to be sold and not used. May I suggest that your replacement tools be marked with your last name and last four digits of your SSN. That way, if found, you can prove they are yours and they may be a little harder to sell or hock if marked with an ID. Another suggestion; I downloaded a program called "Everything I Own" and use it as a database of all my tools with all vital info (serial #'s, etc.) and it also has provisions for a picture of the entry. Heck, you could even use it to keep track of everything you own. ;-) (pun intended)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My condolences. There is always a chance you can get your tools back. In the meantime, you might want to keep an eye on the want ads in the paper and maybe visit any pawn shops in town.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry you lost Your stuff that way, I hate a thief very useless people looking for something for nothing, to f^*&% lazy to work, (sorry Language) I have a video of my shop and all reciepts and will also do the engraving thing on my tools that is a good idea... Hopefully the cops find Your things in a pawn shop ...GOOD LUCK


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, everyone for the kind thoughts and we share the same feelings about the low-lifes who broke in. I did have my drivers' license number engraved on my scroll saw, but never did on the little tools. Guess I never figured someone would want them. They weren't anything special, or dewalt, or anything like that... Daddy always had his license number on everything we owned practically (even my bike. I used to know it by heart, having looked at it every time I got on my bike lol). I can hear him hollaring at me from Heaven about not marking everything. I bet if I get them back and any future machine will have my license number engraved on them! 

Already paid a visit to the local flea market and talked to those guys... most of them know me, as I was there this past season for a bit selling my signs. I gave them a heads up, and my card in case someone comes trying to sell them over there, and will be at the pawn shops first thing in the morning, to do the same.

I have a sales meeting for my wine bottle holders Tuesday, so we're really scrambling to get me some tools to borrow so I have some examples for the man. This really screwed me up for that...

And Warren? No worries on the language... that's mild compared to what I was saying as I was looking around my poor empty motor home. I'm just sick about this whole thing. The whole reason I have this shop up and running is because I can't *find* job, and this was my chance to make some money! *smh* Karma will come back on them...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

And check out craigslist daily.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear that news, Barb.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank You, James, and oh yeah, Ralph, I plan on it. Did that last night.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I hate thieves who steal anything, but those who steal tools are the worst as they most likely don't even know what they are holding and never having had made the effort to learn how to make anything then they don't understand how valued the tools are by the owner, one thief broke into my car and stole my Metabo Screwdriver, the Charger was laying beside it but the thief did not know what it was so he left it behind, That charger being missing makes the Screwdriver worthless but he still took it, I don't ever buy tools from car boots, no matter how cheap they are. NGM


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

So sorry Barb.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It really is a sick world Barb. There was a time when it was normal for a front door to be left unlocked so that tradesmen could let themselves in.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A few years ago I had some tools stolen and reported the theft to the police. Although many of the tools did not have serial numbers on them, there were many identifiable marks that I could use to identify these tools that were just as unique as a serial number for identification purposes, and I listed these descriptions for the tools that I did not have the serial numbers for. Several weeks later my oldest son was visiting a flying buddy who owned a pawn shop in town and he spotted my circular saw on the shelf. He called me and I identified it by several marks (battle scars) that it had picked up in it's life. Since these marks were on the list that was provided to the police, I got my saw back. I then started going to all of the pawn shops in the area and the neighboring towns and I found quite a few more of my tools. After reporting their locations to the police, they were able to positively identify the thief who had pawned them. He went to jail and I got many (about 70%) of my tools back. However, some of the tools had already been sold by the pawn shops before I found them. There is no way to get them back once the pawn shop has re-sold them.

If you do this and spot any of your tools in a pawn shop (or anywhere else) that are on the police list and the list gives sufficient information to positively identify it as one of your tools, don't say anything to the pawn broker. Go to the police and tell them what tools you found and where they are located. Let the police deal with the pawn broker and get your tools back for you.

Charley


----------



## Desertcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. This is an unfortunate fall out of our economy. Unfortunately, it's going to get much worse before it gets better. You have already received good information to check pawn shops and Craigslist. Don't just check local ads. There was a TV story of a bicycle stolen in Phoenix and appeared on Craigslist in Seattle.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

I feel for your loss, Barb. The only thing lower than a petty thief that steals your tools 
is a fellow tradesman who steals your tools. That's happened to me a few times over my career.

Check your messages, sent a PM.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone for your kind words. I've been sick to death over this whole thing, and the outpouring of support has meant a great deal. Thank you.

Charlie, that's pretty much what I did; I wrote down detailed descriptions of my tools and gave it to the pawn shops. Three of them know me, and took my list and are on alert for me. I also went to the flea market Sunday, and checked in with all my fellow vendors there, explaining what happened, and they're on the lookout as well. I had engraved my license number on my scroll saw and drill press (drill press safe... he was bolted down after he took a tumble off his bench going down the road one day,) so that will be easily identifyable. I have to call the police station with the rest of the items (more descriptions, etc.) on what's gone tomorrow.

On a lighter note, it looks like he also liked my bottle holder, as it was missing today when I went to look for it to show a fellow woodworker the type of cut my tiniest bit makes. Could this mean that they will be good sellers? lol


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

*Got Some Good News*

I took a chance and called my insurance agent; aparently she looked out for me this last spring. She put my tools on my homeowners when I called looking into insurance for them this spring. (I was looking into insurance on my motor home and the tools in it.) 

So, I don't know how much I will get in recovery, but something is better than nothing at this point. Have to do the paper work, give details, etc., but at least the ball is rolling.

Still finding things missing; found out he took a third portable stereo out of Beastie (the motor home) and he took my air brush, and all my rotary tool bits (all 60 of them... UGH!!!) Also still cleaning up Beastie - man, did he mess up my place... but taking my time, because I want to make sure I log everything he took. Cuz just in case they DO catch this - this - BUTTHEAD I want him to pay for EVERYTHING he took!

I don't have much in this life, but I would like to keep what little I have! 

Thanks again for all your support; ya know, when something like this happens, you feel completely isolated, and all the support has meant a great deal in getting through this.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Barb, we will help you get your order filled. I will call in the morning.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> Barb, we will help you get your order filled. I will call in the morning.


Thanks Mike - wow this is humbling for sure. I feel so thankful.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

***Update***

The total that theiving s o b took from me (as of tonight at roughly 10:30 p.m. est)
$3,156.00 according to my calculations. Now to scan and email the papers to my insurance agent. 

We've decided that until the unit is secure, I won't be keeping any of my tools in the motorhome. I've "moved in" with my cousin at his storage unit (huge unit) until something can be figured out.

It's late, and I'm whooped, but thought I would give an update on my quest to regain some of my prized possessions. G'night & Sweet Dreams.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Barb,

I don't think giving the list to the pawn shops will do you much good. If somebody tries to pawn one or more of your tools and the broker sees them on your list he will just refuse to take them from the guy and nothing gets recorded about the tools or the guy who tried to pawn them. The guy will just take them somewhere else further away and pawn them. If you want him caught, give the list to the police and then watch the pawn shops yourself, at least bi-weekly for any of your tools to appear, then tell the police where you found them. The police will pick up your tools and make the broker give them the information about the guy who pawned them. They will then go to his house with a search warrant and pick him up, plus whatever other tools that he has that are on your list. Once they have photographed and recorded your tools as evidence, the police will return them to you. 

The sad thing is that neither the police nor the pawn brokers pay much attention to the lists of stolen merchandise, until someone (you) see it and identify it to them. If you don't see it and someone buys it from the pawn shop before you get there you will have no chance of recovering it, so you will have to find it before it is re-sold. It's up to you to find the tool and report it's location. Once the police have both your list and the tool in front of them it's easy for them to go get the guy who pawned them, so they will put some effort into solving the case. Until then they just won't do much to help you.

I got about 1/2 of my stolen tools back, but the pawn shops had already sold some of the better stuff before I got there. As I had provided a list of what was stolen and had already received a check from my insurance company and I had to reimburse them for what was recovered, but the guy was caught and convicted and this made it worthwhile. 

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pawn items go into hold for 10 days 
==


----------



## wllm_curran (Feb 23, 2012)

I ran a Pawn Shop for 10 years..

==[/QUOTE]

I guess that helps explain the massive collection of tools I see in your pictures.:happy::happy:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Charley & Bob:

With the exception of my 100th Anniversary Router by Porter Cable, (I really want that router back, and will gladly pay back the insurance company if I can get another one.) I've pretty much written it all off to "[email protected]$$ Me". Thought I was secure in there, when I wasn't. The storage place is of course d*ckin' around, so I won't be there for awhile. I just hope I can make more itmes to sell off to some other shops for the Christmas Season. 

Got an order for a yard Reindeer that luckily I need a jigsaw for, so that should be be done this weekend, and a little more money in my pocket.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

My bag was used Snap-On-Tools

===


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would suggest looking on ebay most crooks are sharp now days they know they need to put a driver lic.up to sale them to a pawn shop but not ebay..

===



OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Charley & Bob:
> 
> With the exception of my 100th Anniversary Router by Porter Cable, (I really want that router back, and will gladly pay back the insurance company if I can get another one.) I've pretty much written it all off to "[email protected]$$ Me". Thought I was secure in there, when I wasn't. The storage place is of course d*ckin' around, so I won't be there for awhile. I just hope I can make more itmes to sell off to some other shops for the Christmas Season.
> 
> Got an order for a yard Reindeer that luckily I need a jigsaw for, so that should be be done this weekend, and a little more money in my pocket.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Watching Ebay and Caigslist is a good idea, but it's hard to see the serial number and distinctive marks on them in the pictures. It's worth watching for someone selling more than one item when all of those same items are also on your list though. One of my tools, a 45 year old Black & Decker Commercial duty circular saw, had never had a serial number on it, but it was the first of my tools to be spotted in a pawn shop. My son found it and he immediately recognized it as mine. I was able to positively identify it to the police and the pawn shop owner by telling them about several distinctive battle scars and their locations on the saw. I love that saw and was very happy to get it back. I found my Milwaukee Sawzall in another pawn shop across town two days later. Although I had listed the serial number on the police report, there it was sitting on the shelf. It also had a business name (a former business of mine) on the metal carry box, so I was able to spot it very quickly. I called the police and got that one back too. 

After the second tool recovery the police went to where he was living with a search warrant and picked him up as well as my fishing poles, some of my hand tools, and even my Pepsi soda crate that I had been using as a saw horse. It had some saw cuts in the bottom and several spray paint marks on it that identified it as mine.

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

CharleyL said:


> Watching Ebay and Caigslist is a good idea, but it's hard to see the serial number and distinctive marks on them in the pictures. It's worth watching for someone selling more than one item when all of those same items are also on your list though. One of my tools, a 45 year old Black & Decker Commercial duty circular saw, had never had a serial number on it, but it was the first of my tools to be spotted in a pawn shop. My son found it and he immediately recognized it as mine. I was able to positively identify it to the police and the pawn shop owner by telling them about several distinctive battle scars and their locations on the saw. I love that saw and was very happy to get it back. I found my Milwaukee Sawzall in another pawn shop across town two days later. Although I had listed the serial number on the police report, there it was sitting on the shelf. It also had a business name (a former business of mine) on the metal carry box, so I was able to spot it very quickly. I called the police and got that one back too.
> 
> After the second tool recovery the police went to where he was living with a search warrant and picked him up as well as my fishing poles, some of my hand tools, and even my Pepsi soda crate that I had been using as a saw horse. It had some saw cuts in the bottom and several spray paint marks on it that identified it as mine.
> 
> Charley


I am glad to hear that the police take the time to follow up on these crimes. Helps us to get our possessions back and sends a message to the 'crims'.:yes4:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

James,

From my experience, they don't do much until you get them started. Once they have recovered a piece of stolen merchandise and have the name of the person that pawned it, they will spend some time on the case, but they don't seem to do much searching for that first clue until it falls into their lap. Of course, for murders and more serious crimes, they will put some effort into finding the clues. My theft totaled $2100 worth of tools and they don;t put much effort into solving these small thefts until the first good clue is in their hands. $2100 means a lot to us, but not to them. 

Charley


----------

